# Want some practice



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Both with prisms colors and betta fish. So I decided to make a planner and use bettas as my chores/days of the week. Anyone wanna loan me a pic if their betta flaring or otherwise in a neat position to draw. Here's Mesmer, to show you what it'd end up like, of course I'd post it here. I'd like to do maybe 5? If you give me a girl I might put her with another girl, fair warning. Free of course since I'm asking.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey heres a pic of my boy Navi flaring. He's got a nice mix of pinks, blues and greens in his fins. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Okey dokey!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

...?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Or is his better?


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

its cute!!! not bad!! thanks!! What do you use to draw??


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Prismacolor markers


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

oh nice. I've been wanting to get some markers that aren't crayola but then i wonder if they get all smudgy. Thank you again for the pic it came out really nice.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you don't want markers to smudge then the paper is what's most important. For these I'm using illustration board, which is about $1 a page, and cutting it smaller for non-wasteful reasons. 
Prismacolor pens are like $5 each, but I need them to be an interior design major, so I may as well use them right? 
I'm assuming that's out of a normal persons budget (for me it's required so I gotta make sacrifices) so next best materials are probably to get the wind powered Eco friendly sketch paper (orange cover) with any kind of copic marker, and watercolor pencils


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Im all for color pencils, and occasionally pastels. I purchased for an art class I was taking this watercolor paper which is amazing just really pricey. Its insane how much I spent when I bought stuff for that class, but I still have some of it and use it every now and then so I guess I got my moneys worth. 

Good luck with school


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you! If you like colored pencils then you'll love watercolor pencils, just wet the tip lightly and it's a colored pencil, wit the tub barely more and it's a precision paintbrush


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, very nice work you do! :-D
Here's Blueberry if you'd be willing to give him a shot:








Thank you <3


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Speed drawing


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I must say, your artistic skills are just out of the ordinary (in a good way) there EXQUISITE!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm trying to make a planner with bettas for myself, the poster kind not the notebook kind


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

You can do one of my boys if you'd like. Pick which one you like the best! Haha!

Callisto:









Neptune:









Enceladus:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wheeee~


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

1.5


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you want you can do Nightmare. There are lots of pictures in my album.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you for my boys! Nicely done!


----------

